

DistroKid - Unlimited uploads to iTunes and more - jabo
http://www.distrokid.com/

======
jabo
More background info on this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6519175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6519175)

The reason I'm posting this again is because the title of the original
submission has now been changed to something that conveys very little
information about the actual subject of the discussion - DistroKid.

